# Female hasn't been in heat yet



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

My 2 year old female bailey hasn't been in heat yet. Has any one had a dog that didn't go in heat yet? She hasn't been to the vet since she was a little bit younger and I think he just said it might have happened with out me knowing? But I think I would have known.

Any one have experience with this 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

Some of my dogs did take long, but never 2. Maya will be 1 next month and she still hasnt gone into heat. My other dog was 9 months. And even with my small pom I noticed it. so i guess it is kind of hard not to notice..?


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah I noticed when it has happened to my small dog.. She has like a large outy belly button which I've never seen on a dog, I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it, but prolly not 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Just curious have u had her since a puppy? The outy belly button is a hernia.Did your vet not notice it?


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah I've had her since a puppy I asked the vet about it and he didn't say anything jus kinda ignored it so I didn't think much of it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Our Heidi didn't have her first heat cycle until she was 2. As she was intended for breeding we were quite concerned about that and discussed it with our reproductive specialist vet. He said while unusual, it's not unheard of in larger breeds and doesn't usually indicate a problem provided once the female does start to have cycles she cycles normally (which Heidi doesn't unfortunately). This was the first time we'd ever seen it though. Her younger half sister, Mocha, is 14 months now and hasn't had a heat cycle yet either. Very unsual as our lines usually have their first by 8-9 months old. Hoping Mocha doesn't follow in Heidi's footsteps and wait until she's 2, but I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

I don´t think the hernia has anything to do with it. maya has a small one and well.. she just went into heat today lol


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Hernia has absolutely nothing to do with heat cycles.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I was asking about how long you have had her because if she was a rescue or adult dog when you got her, she might have been spayed. lol
Hernia is a small opening in the stomach muscles. Has nothing to do with reproduction except possible a genetic issue.
Large breeds can come in heat as late as 24 months, not the norm, but not abnormal. She might also have come in earlier and it was a "silent" heat with no ovulation, therefore no real bleeding/in heat signs.


----------

